# A Joel Beeke Behemoth



## bookslover (Nov 29, 2011)

Got the new Reformation Heritage Books catalog in the mail today.

On the "Coming in 2012" page is this very interesting item: _A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life_, a 1,200-page tome by Joel R. Beeke and Mark Jones. No description, and no indication as to when it will be published next year. But it lists at $50, with RHB's price at $38. Something to look forward to.

A couple of other items of interest:

_The Holy Spirit_ by Geoffrey Thomas (available now, I gather)

_Reformer of Basel: The Life, Thought, and Influence of Johannes Oecolampadius_ by Diane Poythress (ditto)

_Reformed Thought: Selected Writings of William Young_, edited by Joel R. Beeke and Ray B. Lanning (ditto)

_Keeper of the Great Seal of Heaven: Sealing of the Spirit in the Life and Thought of John Flavel_ by Adam Embry (out in December, 2011)

_Glory Veiled and Unveiled: A Heart-Searching Look at Christ's Parables_ by Gerald M. Bilkes (next year)

and

_Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries in English Translation: Volume 3_, edited by James T. Dennison, Jr. (the final volume; next year)

That should set some of our mouths watering (especially the Beeke behemoth).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 29, 2011)

I am patiently awaiting the new book by Jones and Beeke.


----------



## KSon (Nov 29, 2011)

Seeing as I'm currently working throught the Beale Behemoth, adding this would have my reading time reserved through 2012! Looking forward to its release and planning on getting a copy.


----------



## loomster2000 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just an interesting side note since we're talking about Beeke: He recently spoke at a conference here in VA. I had a small amount of time to spend with him and I asked him about _The Works of William Perkins_ which was supposedly to be published a few years ago. I told him that according to what I found on the web, it was a financial issue that was impeding it being published. Yet, RHB has been turning out other books and _Works _all this time. So I asked him what's up with Perkins. He told me that it was in the works and that he was looking for editors for each of the volumes. He stated he had secured an editor for Vol. 1 and that he was currently working on it. He said they were planning on editing and publishing a 10-vol. (or did Beeke say 12-vol.?) _Works of William Perkins_. I had always thought his completed works were in 3 vols. So hopefully in the next few years RHB will make this available.

Anybody have any other news on this?


----------



## py3ak (Nov 29, 2011)

bookslover said:


> On the "Coming in 2012" page is this very interesting item: A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life, a 1,200-page tome by Joel R. Beeke and Mark Jones. No description, and no indication as to when it will be published next year. But it lists at $50, with RHB's price at $38. Something to look forward to.



It's a series of essays on Puritan treatments of different theological loci.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 29, 2011)

3 volumes "folio". The commitment and time it takes to edit a large work for a new edition is not an insignificant factor in delays of undertakings like the Perkins.


----------



## Zach (Nov 29, 2011)

py3ak said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > On the "Coming in 2012" page is this very interesting item: A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life, a 1,200-page tome by Joel R. Beeke and Mark Jones. No description, and no indication as to when it will be published next year. But it lists at $50, with RHB's price at $38. Something to look forward to.
> ...



Sounds very cool. Will they be like the Puritan Papers edited by J.I. Packer? On a slightly off topic note, has anybody read those? Would you recommend them?


----------



## py3ak (Nov 29, 2011)

I've read 5 volumes of Puritan Papers. They are OK, I guess, but I have to admit I found a lot of them quite tedious - some of them are simply book reports. Not everyone is talented to engage in historical presentations, and not everyone is talented to write, and that shows up in those volumes.

I suspect this book from Drs. Beeke and Jones will be more illuminating and reflect a deeper and broader engagement with the sources.


----------



## Zach (Nov 29, 2011)

py3ak said:


> I've read 5 volumes of Puritan Papers. They are OK, I guess, but I have to admit I found a lot of them quite tedious - some of them are simply book reports. Not everyone is talented to engage in historical presentations, and not everyone is talented to write, and that shows up in those volumes.
> 
> I suspect this book from Drs. Beeke and Jones will be more illuminating and reflect a deeper and broader engagement with the sources.



Thanks for the reply Ruben. I'm considering trying to read some of them as I just downloaded the Reformed Theological Seminary Mobile app and am going to start listening to some of J.I. Packer's lectures on the "History and Theology of the Puritans" and figured they would be a good accompanying resource.


----------



## JM (Nov 29, 2011)

> I've read 5 volumes of Puritan Papers. They are OK, I guess, but I have to admit I found a lot of them quite tedious - some of them are simply book reports. Not everyone is talented to engage in historical presentations, and not everyone is talented to write, and that shows up in those volumes.



I agree and look forward to Dr. Beeke's work.


----------



## Credo ut Intelligam (Nov 30, 2011)

I had the privilege of speaking with Joel Beeke at the Westminster conference at RPTS in Pittsburgh (Sept 2011) while he was promoting some of his works at the Reformation Heritage book stand between speakers. While I was asking him some questions about William Ames's "Marrow of Sacred Divinity," and differences between puritan theology and contemporary reformed thought, I expressed the need for a comprehensive "puritan systematic" encompassing the body of puritan thought in a systematic theology. This is when Dr. Beeke told me about the upcoming release of this work and how he wanted it to be in one volume and affordable for theology students. 

This work, according to Beeke, is the closest thing to what I was looking for and it is filling a great need. It is truly the "Puritan Systematic," But since it is 'puritan,' they made sure that with each doctrine there is practical applications and implications clearly spelled out, which was the manner and method of the puritans who firmly believed that doctrine and practice were interrelated. Dr. Beeke also told me that at that time (September) there was still much editing to be done and that this work would be released in May. Whether this is still the case or not, I cannot say. 

I hope this gives some insight into the style the purpose of the work as Joel Beeke informed me.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 30, 2011)

Mr. Credo ut Intelligam please attend to the signature and profile rules of the Puritanboard. You can view the links for rules and signature requirements in my signature at the bottom of my post. Thank you. 

Your name is also required and not viewable by non members on your Profile page.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2011)

In addition to these, I am eagerly awaiting the King James study Bible that they are working on. I think it is supposed to be finished in the next couple of years or so. From what I understand it will have a strong devotional focus.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Nov 30, 2011)

To a certain extent, the Behemoth sounds like another version of Westminster in the 21st Century 3 volume set.


----------



## MW (Nov 30, 2011)

ChristianTrader said:


> To a certain extent, the Behemoth sounds like another version of Westminster in the 21st Century 3 volume set.



One of the problems with that set is the fact that the contributors were not always in touch with the 17th century mindset. In the case of Drs Beeke and Jones that will definitely not be a problem.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 30, 2011)

bookslover said:


> Got the new Reformation Heritage Books catalog in the mail today.
> 
> On the "Coming in 2012" page is this very interesting item: A Puritan Theology: Doctrine for Life, a 1,200-page tome by Joel R. Beeke and Mark Jones. No description, and no indication as to when it will be published next year. But it lists at $50, with RHB's price at $38. Something to look forward to.


Can it be pre-ordered?

AMR


----------



## bookslover (Dec 2, 2011)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Got the new Reformation Heritage Books catalog in the mail today.
> ...



No, not yet. At least, there was nothing stated in the catalog to that effect. If it actually is published next May (I'm not holding my breath!), they might start taking pre-orders fairly early in the new year.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 2, 2011)

bookslover said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > bookslover said:
> ...



According to Mark Jones' profile on the Meet the Puritans blog, it is due in Feb.

Meet The Puritans |  Mark Jones


----------

